# Myths about Fat People- Episode 1: Twinkies



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 28, 2010)

I would really like to start a series of discussions in this forum dedicated to breaking some of the myths and stereotypes associated with fat people. 


I always cringe and get annoyed when I hear people lobby the insult "lay off the twinkies". Now, I may be completely alone in this sentiment, but I have never had a Twinkie in my life. I am sure they are fine product and rumored to never expire (another myth http://www.snopes.com/food/ingredient/twinkies.asp). But why is that the go to insult against a fat person. There are far greater caloric dense foods to choose. Why not "lay off the Bloomin Onion" or something along those lines? 








I might actually turn this into a video and write some copy to it.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 28, 2010)

Twinkies are considered a non-food suicide confection by the diet-nazis'. They are thought to be low class, basically the lowest common denominator. 
Its seen as an easy insult, that fat people are to ignorant to know "da Twinkeez r evul fahtz". It combines fat bigotry with the feelings of superiority of the fat bigot. It makes them feel better, not only that they are thin, but also that they are smart enough to know the dangers of consorting with Twinkies.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 28, 2010)

I can confidently say i'v never eaten a 'twinky' in my life....maybe because they're not really around in England.


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 28, 2010)

I've had them, but I don't really like them.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 28, 2010)

I like Twinkies.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not a twinky fan. And I think twinky love can also be directly linked to what region of the US you grew up in. Being a Richland County South Carolina boy, if I want something truly disgusting in it's massive calorie intake efficiency I'll eat a moonpie.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 28, 2010)

Moonpies are the best, 5-10 seconds in the microwave and BAM!! Heaven

I love how this mythbusting session has turned in to the foodee board.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 28, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Moonpies are the best, 5-10 seconds in the microwave and BAM!! Heaven
> 
> I love how this mythbusting session has turned in to the foodee board.



everything I touch lately... side effect of being calorie restricted I guess.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you put gravy on 'em ?


----------



## stldpn (Jun 28, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Do you put gravy on 'em ?



no but I'd kill for a gravy sammich right now


----------



## imfree (Jun 28, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I'm not a twinky fan. And I think twinky love can also be directly linked to what region of the US you grew up in. Being a Richland County South Carolina boy, if I want something truly disgusting in it's massive calorie intake efficiency I'll eat a moonpie.
> ...snipped IMG...




In Tennessee, we say "muen pah an are oh see co-cola"!

*I don't like twinkies and pastries, I like food that has
substance to it, like pizza and pasta:happy:!


----------



## shortfat (Jun 28, 2010)

Ah, a person that speaks my lanquage. As a child i was once ask if i wanted any ice cream and I replied, No, but i would like some gravy.


----------



## Bearsy (Jun 28, 2010)

Never been a fan of sweets. I'm sure I've had a Twinkie or 2 in my childhood but most of my weight has come from absolutely loving meats cheeses and breads. I even scrape most of the frosting off of my cake when I have it. It's too sweet for me.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 28, 2010)

I hate twinkies. I'd much rather have the chocolatey varieties of Hostess and Little Debbie Snack Cakes. And Moon Pies are amazing


----------



## Paquito (Jun 28, 2010)

I like Twinkies on occasion, but they're far from my favorite.

Unfortunately, I got hit with some Twinkie-related insults in middle school. Bad memories. :/


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 28, 2010)

I had a twinkie once. It really wasn't very good. I'd rather have one of those hostess pie things. Those things are delicious.


----------



## escapist (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm with ya on this one. Most people assume I like sweets and candy and I really don't. I'd rather have 6 rolls of sushi...or a steak...or salmon....or so many other things.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 29, 2010)

Twinkies' reputation is at least partially because the filling is made of shortening and sugar. It's basically a Crisco-filled ladyfinger. Likewise, Oreos are another "fat joke food", since their filling is sweetened shortening.

Of course, I'm in Texas; I like a Twinkie once in a while, but Moon Pies (as long as they're fresh) are the best, especially with RC Cola. :eat2: That said, I admit to being a well-fed carnivore with a soft spot for lamb... (drool)... (swallow).

(That said, I thank well-dressed potatoes for most of my weight; they're a staple food in my family, in many forms. Potato salad (with mustard), mashed potatoes (with extra butter), baked potatoes (with sour cream, and please none of that light stuff the fast-food places serve), potato pancakes... :eat1: :eat2: )


----------



## Carl1h (Jun 30, 2010)

Sugar and fat alone are in no way sufficient to either produce or maintain a figure such as mine.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 1, 2010)

These are actual facts about Twinkie Eaters!
Sounds like they probably apply to everyone on this forum, right?!


----------



## topher38 (Jul 1, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I'm not a twinky fan. And I think twinky love can also be directly linked to what region of the US you grew up in. Being a Richland County South Carolina boy, if I want something truly disgusting in it's massive calorie intake efficiency I'll eat a moonpie.



Have to agree Like some moonpies... maybe a RC Cola


----------



## RJI (Jul 1, 2010)

escapist said:


> I'm with ya on this one. Most people assume I like sweets and candy and I really don't. I'd rather have 6 rolls of sushi...or a steak...or salmon....or so many other things.



I'm with you on that one, I do appreciate a really good desert from time to time but I prefer a nice salad or soup before dinner then sweets after.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

Dip it in chocolate and I'll eat almost anything. Twinkies are okay. Not my fave though. Yeah, it's cos it's a lower common denominator. Now a croissant--that's my thing...all things pastry in fact.

I will order chocolate cake and a diet Pepsi just to piss people off. 

I don't care what anyone says about what I eat. If I eat a salad, I get a 'good girl' like I'm a fucking golden retriever. Looks and statements are precursors to food violence as far as I'm concerned. If you come near my plate and aren't a server, I will stab you with my cutlery.


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 1, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Dip it in chocolate and I'll eat almost anything. Twinkies are okay. Not my fave though. Yeah, it's cos it's a lower common denominator. Now a croissant--that's my thing...all things pastry in fact.
> 
> I will order chocolate cake and a diet Pepsi just to piss people off.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says about what I eat. If I eat a salad, I get a 'good girl' like I'm a fucking golden retriever. Looks and statements are precursors to food violence as far as I'm concerned. If you come near my plate and aren't a server, I will stab you with my cutlery.



I absolutely get that. If I happen to not be very hungry at a meal and I just take a little bit of food my Grandpa seems so proud. When I take a normal portion  he asks, and I am not lying, "Eating Again"? Then goes on a whole tangent on how pretty I am, but I'd be so much prettier if...

So I feel you.


----------



## Zowie (Jul 1, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I don't care what anyone says about what I eat. If I eat a salad, I get a 'good girl' like I'm a fucking golden retriever. Looks and statements are precursors to food violence as far as I'm concerned. *If you come near my plate and aren't a server, I will stab you with my cutlery*.



Hahahaha, I'm so like this. Many friends have scars from trying to eat my food because, hey, I'm skinny, there's no way I eat that much, right?

-STAB-

On the other hand, I love sharing if someone asks.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 1, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Dip it in chocolate and I'll eat almost anything. Twinkies are okay. Not my fave though. Yeah, it's cos it's a lower common denominator. Now a croissant--that's my thing...all things pastry in fact.
> 
> I will order chocolate cake and a diet Pepsi just to piss people off.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says about what I eat. If I eat a salad, I get a 'good girl' like I'm a fucking golden retriever. Looks and statements are precursors to food violence as far as I'm concerned. If you come near my plate and aren't a server, I will stab you with my cutlery.



Snickers and a Diet Coke!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Snickers and a Diet Coke!


I see we must dine together at some point.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 1, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I see we must dine together at some point.



Yes, we should. We'll get all dressed up in our finest threads


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Yes, we should. We'll get all dressed up in our finest threads


Lobster bibs and safety goggles.


----------



## stldpn (Jul 1, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Lobster bibs and safety goggles.



Take lotsa pictures


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 2, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Yes, we should. We'll get all dressed up in our finest threads



You always make reference to diet coke. How were the fireworks?

Im an oero guy.


----------



## FemFAtail (Jul 2, 2010)

I just recently found out how addicting blonde, cake-like Oreos are when you dip them in vanilla pudding and wash them down with a guzzle of milk! I downed the entire package of Oreos, all the pudding cups and half of a half gallon of milk in pretty short order for a 'wee lass'! It really helped that my big fella was feeding them to me. I think Oreos can be considered an aphrodisiac! :eat2:


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 2, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You always make reference to diet coke. How were the fireworks?
> 
> Im an oero guy.



Fireworks were fun...the baby love them. Diet Coke courses through my veins. I would die without it and it's the first thing I think of in the morning. I love Oreos. In fact, I always keep them on hand  

(that's it....come closer, Hozay. Here's an Oreo.....)


----------



## veil (Jul 2, 2010)

FemFAtail said:


> I just recently found out how addicting blonde, cake-like Oreos are when you dip them in vanilla pudding and wash them down with a guzzle of milk! I downed the entire package of Oreos, all the pudding cups and half of a half gallon of milk in pretty short order for a 'wee lass'! It really helped that my big fella was feeding them to me. I think Oreos can be considered an aphrodisiac! :eat2:




holy crap! in the moobs thread you said you were a 38DD, so it doesn't sound like you're much bigger than me. i got a stomachache just reading it, you're a braver woman that i.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 2, 2010)

veil said:


> holy crap! in the moobs thread you said you were a 38DD, so it doesn't sound like you're much bigger than me. i got a stomachache just reading it, you're a braver woman that i.


 
Well let's just say she had some encouragement during this activity....

We're both feedees but I'm the only one with the ability to gain....I'm three times her size, roughly, but she can keep up with me in the eating department! So much for the so-called "laws" of physics!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Jul 2, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Dip it in chocolate and I'll eat almost anything. Twinkies are okay. Not my fave though. Yeah, it's cos it's a lower common denominator. Now a croissant--that's my thing...all things pastry in fact.
> 
> I will order chocolate cake and a diet Pepsi just to piss people off.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says about what I eat. If I eat a salad, I get a 'good girl' like I'm a fucking golden retriever. Looks and statements are precursors to food violence as far as I'm concerned. If you come near my plate and aren't a server, I will stab you with my cutlery.



Never, ever stop being you. You're just too great for words. And unfortunately, I can't rep you again, yet


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 5, 2010)

I decided to put my psuedo-tv presenter hat on and record a very quick and raw video to accompany this thread. I have never really made any kind of video for public consumption in terms of having to recite back, so forgive me for my unprofessional reading of the copy. Any comments/feedback/suggestions would be highly appreciated! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZFlOLb-tMI


----------



## MaybeX (Jul 5, 2010)

Haven't had a Twinkie since just after they "vitamin fortified" it. Since then they taste like a greasy vitamin pill with a grainy, artificial filling :doh: 

I still love cakes and pies, but they have to be Enteman's to actual bakery level in quality. :eat2:
Though I still like cherry PopTarts. Shame you can't get them without the frosting anymore.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2010)

MaybeX said:


> Haven't had a Twinkie since just after they "vitamin fortified" it. Since then they taste like a greasy vitamin pill with a grainy, artificial filling :doh:
> 
> I still love cakes and pies, but they have to be Enteman's to actual bakery level in quality. :eat2:
> Though I still like cherry PopTarts. Shame you can't get them without the frosting anymore.


Unfortunately even Entenmanns chocolate frosted donuts have gone down in quality. Now if you want something that truly sucks WTF is up with Freihoffers?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 5, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I decided to put my psuedo-tv presenter hat on and record a very quick and raw video to accompany this thread. I have never really made any kind of video for public consumption in terms of having to recite back, so forgive me for my unprofessional reading of the copy. Any comments/feedback/suggestions would be highly appreciated!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZFlOLb-tMI



1. I am laughing so hard right now....this video is great.

2. I am craving a Twinkie.

3. You have the hottest voice, EVER. Please call me every night and talk sexy to me. Thanks.


----------



## FemFAtail (Jul 5, 2010)

veil said:


> holy crap! in the moobs thread you said you were a 38DD, so it doesn't sound like you're much bigger than me. i got a stomachache just reading it, you're a braver woman that i.



Well, I have gained 14 pounds with my gentleman's encouragement. Some, of course, ended up in my chest as I seem to now have an overflow problem. The rest of the weight is gestating into a nice little food baby. I am hopeful that he can defy those laws of physics for me as I do gain very slowly. I want him to grow me to where people are asking "When are you due?"! He's certainly been asked that before. His belly could easily be hiding sextuplets and still have room for a whole meatloaf and all the fixin's!

Downing all those Oreos, pudding cups and milk surprisingly did not give me a stomache ache. I think we have found that the secret for me is to be sure to have plenty of milk readily available. And bravery really had nothing to do with it either. He is such an attentive and encouraging feeder/feedee that I desire to eat as much as I possibly can for him. It was quite sensual, actually. I, of course, enjoy filling him up with food, too. He makes the most wonderful yummy noises! And I just love the way he asks me, "Do you think I am getting too fat?":happy:

I was 123 when we met nearly a year ago. Now I am only 3 pounds away from 140 which is the most I have ever weighed unless you count my pregnancy weight of 166. He, on the other hand, weighs a marvelous 370 give or take a few on either side. And I will take as much of him as I can get as long as he keeps it healthy. We are all about collosal curves!  How much more can we gain under each other's loving care? You know, a Hostess Outlet run might be helpful and a great road trip for us! Anyone care to come with???:eat2: 

View attachment An Ideal Get Away!.gif


----------



## NurseVicki (Jul 5, 2010)

I cant stand them Yucky but pickles cheese or other hardy snacks I love them but never been much on the sweets. My mom used to do that to me if I didn't eat what she served you be like I cooked all day and your not eating? and if i wanted 2nds then you getting fat Sigh My Dad also used to say things like your beautiful on day and your ugly the next depending on if he was drinking or not Sigh ! Things that hurt us when we are children and sometimes haunt us into adult hood


----------



## FemFAtail (Jul 6, 2010)

NurseVicki said:


> I cant stand them Yucky but pickles cheese or other hardy snacks I love them but never been much on the sweets. My mom used to do that to me if I didn't eat what she served you be like I cooked all day and your not eating? and if i wanted 2nds then you getting fat Sigh My Dad also used to say things like your beautiful on day and your ugly the next depending on if he was drinking or not Sigh ! Things that hurt us when we are children and sometimes haunt us into adult hood



You have come to the right place to chase those ghosts away. Curves are incredible and you are beautiful every day, dearie!


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Dip it in chocolate and I'll eat almost anything. Twinkies are okay. Not my fave though. Yeah, it's cos it's a lower common denominator. Now a croissant--that's my thing...all things pastry in fact.
> 
> I will order chocolate cake and a diet Pepsi just to piss people off.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says about what I eat. If I eat a salad, I get a 'good girl' like I'm a fucking golden retriever. Looks and statements are precursors to food violence as far as I'm concerned. If you come near my plate and aren't a server, I will stab you with my cutlery.



I'm afraid you wouldn't get much of a reaction from me -- well, except to ask you why you're drinking Diet Pepsi. When you grow up in my family, you know that when people are eating, it's a Good Thing.


----------



## RJI (Jul 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> *Dip it in chocolate and I'll eat almost anything*. Twinkies are okay. Not my fave though. Yeah, it's cos it's a lower common denominator. Now a croissant--that's my thing...all things pastry in fact.
> 
> I will order chocolate cake and a diet Pepsi just to piss people off.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says about what I eat. If I eat a salad, I get a 'good girl' like I'm a fucking golden retriever. Looks and statements are precursors to food violence as far as I'm concerned. If you come near my plate and aren't a server, I will stab you with my cutlery.



You bring the melted chocolate and I will bring a plastic tarp and ME


----------

